# My Pregnant Ghost Shrimp



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Didn't really notice the eggs until I looked really close at it but sure enough there they were. Not sure how to take care of the eggs or what do with them but they aren't releases yet. Anyways here the best pics I could get - hope you can make them out. :fish:


----------



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

I guess maybe pics of just one ghost shrimp arent that interesting........


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

Dont feel bad, I like them. HOw many ghost shrimp will you have after birth or egg hatching???


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

I have a Ghost Shrimp that I bought from the store with eggs already inside of her. She laid them a few days ago. How has yours been? When do they hatch, and how many did you get?


----------



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

They haven't hatched yet.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Very nice!! They're good pics too, I can see them clearly


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Good pics! Good luck with raising the little things too...assuming you are planning on it...


----------



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Lydia said:


> Good pics! Good luck with raising the little things too...assuming you are planning on it...


Yeah, I'll try........


----------

